# Bushmaster M4 style carbine



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

My brother just got one of these rifles and wow ,I think bolt actions might be obsolete. You guys gotta try one of these. Cant wait till he puts a scope on it. But I always liked M-16s


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I bought a Bushmaster Varminter a couple of years ago. Had it for about 5 months. It did not shoot that well. I ended up trading it off for a bolt action and Zeiss scope for very little extra. I have been much happier. On another note I do also have a DPMS M4 that I am really happy with. It does shoot better than the Bushmaster that I had. I don't know how, I may have gotten a lemon. I agree they are really fun to shoot.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

The bolt action becoming obsolete?!!?? I doubt that!!!! I think there are too many of us "bolt action guys" out there for that to happen.

The derivatives of the M16A1 have greatly improved since they first started coming out. Many of them are very accurate and have become very popular. I see no problem with any of the current models out there. However, I don't believe they will ever supersede the "good ole bolt action".

There is just something about "throwing" that bolt forward and hearing that lug lock that gives me the confidence that the round is "truly" chambered. I don't know maybe it is just me. Maybe somebody else out there feels the same, maybe not!!! I just like a bolt.

Don't get me wrong!!! I have (unlawful carnal knowledge )&#8230;lol&#8230; of the M16&#8230;.or in civilian terms the AR-15. It is an outstanding weapon!!! I just wont trade my bolt action in on one. Never!!!! Nor do I think it will ever outperform a GOOD bolt action rifle. Just my opinion!!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Jiffy Yeah dont worry I just like the idea of a rifle that can do it all, from 1 inch groups at 100 yards to laying down supressive fire!! Hey but if you could only own one gun from now to the day you die,I think the A2 or A3 m-16 would be a solid choice.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

For the record...

...the Browning Bushmaster is not a derivative of the original M16A1 designed by Eugene Stoner for Armalite and later sold to Colt. It's a knock-off. The heritage of the venerable M16 went down to the M16A2 (the version of the A1 redesigned by Robert MacNamara's 'Whiz Kids' who, frankly, f-ed the gun up), and continues today in the form of the M4 carbine used by the military, and the myriad of copies, most notably the sub-MOA accurate $1500 UT-55 carbine produced by Springfield Armory. The M16/AR-15 line has even received some after-market .308, .380, and .50-cal conversion kits.

That said, it's an okay knock-off. I've shot many M16/M4 variants, and for the price, you really can't beat the Bushmaster. Most AR-type carbines retail for around $900 in the average store, unless you get lucky. For my money, a Bushmaster will do just fine.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Whatever Dave_w ! All I know is the A1 I had in the army I loved. and the A3 m4 style carbine I loved more. the only thing I dont like about the A2 and A3 is the weight and lenth off pull on the stock !! :sniper:


----------

